# Help..with steam valves



## jk1169 (Jun 29, 2009)

We are doing some plumbing in a 100yr house. The owner asked if we could replace the radiator valves (28 of them). I can't find them anywhere. The name we got off of them is Webster. 90% of the piping in the house is brass as well. If anyone could help or steer me in the right direction, I would be greatful.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Dahl makes rads valves like that


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Water or Steam?
American Valve is a favorite rad valve for distributors
http://www.americanvalve.com/pdf/bronze.pdf
Page 24 & 25

*Maybe time to consider TRV's (Thermistatic Radiator Valves), made by Danfoss, Macon, Taco and Honeywell-Braukman.*

Depends on system and piping wheter you can apply them or not


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

These are good valves for steam.

http://www.americansteamcontrol.com/index.html


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I like your Avatar AirGap


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> I like your Avatar AirGap


Yeah , I got a pretty good deal on it....:thumbsup:


----------



## nyckosova (Jan 23, 2011)

all the steam valves i have used are made by ever flow i think they work fine that looks like a straight valve


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

nyckosova said:


> all the steam valves i have used are made by ever flow i think they work fine that looks like a straight valve


 


Please post an intro. It's required here at the Plumbing Zone.


----------

